# MUMBAI | The Park | 268m x 5 | 78 fl x 5 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Project Name - *The Park*
No of buildings -* 5* (*five*)
Height - *78fl , 268m*
Location - *Lower parel*
Developer - *Lodha*
Architect - *Woha Singapore*

official website - 
http://www.codenamebluemoon.com/
http://www.theparkmumbai.com/



> Lodha Blue Moon is the largest & most desirable super - luxury residential development in South Mumbai. An 18 acre development in the heart of Worli, inspired by Manhattan's Central Park, with a sprawling private landscape set 80 feet above the ground. Designed by WOHA, Singapore and landscaped by P landscape, Thailand, the super luxury development will have over 70 storey towers with spectacular views of Arabian Sea and Meridia Worli Sea-Link, housing air-conditioned recidences with Italian Marble & Wooden Flooring; International Fittings; multi level security, concierge, Large open spaces & a large club & Spa. Established in 1980, the Lodha Group is Mumbai's premier real estate developer. The Group is currently developing in excess of 30 million sq ft of prime real estate, over 27 projects in and around Mumbai, from Napean Sea Road to Dombivali.





whitefox011 said:


> ^^^


*Render*:
-not released yet-

*Location* -Intersection of Tulsi Pipe Rd and NM Joshi Marg - view on google maps









*Site Plan*:









*Site View* - Dec 2012







[/QUOTE]

Thanx to *BombayPG* for the above information.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

July 2013 update by Coolguyz



Coolguyz said:


> Years down the line this vew wil look awesome
> 
> Clearing of site going on in lower left corner


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Aishwariya Rai Bachchan is the Brand Ambassador of The Park



akbarsyed said:


> Looks like the project has been renamed as The Park . 7 acres for landscaping !!
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...y-apartment-in-Worli/articleshow/21917368.cms
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Render of Full moon, one of the five towers. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source -lodha

Site layout by Jinka

*site lay out*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Update by Coolguyz and crossposting from Indian forums.



Coolguyz said:


> If they stick to the plan shown above it would be very good for the area in terms of greenery which will be added


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

268m times 6? wooooow that's a lot of tall buildings :drool:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ and all residential as usual. :lol:

Btw A new 250m hotel and 190m resi is coming up in Worli.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

only counting U/C buildings and not prep nor on hold buildings mumbai has more than 60 buildings over 200m. won't take long to become world's top city in terms of 200m buildings completed then, with this speed New York may get the title soon, but then give it away to Mumbai just in a matter of a few years. :cheers:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Wow. India's biggest ever real estate opportunity. This will be mind blowing for sure. I hope the ground area will look good too.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Well i think its 45-50 buildings currently u/c above 200 meters, definitely not 60. If you count prep and app then it is over 60. [ ]


And don't forget the fact that Mumbai didn't have a skyscraper (200m+) before 2010.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

tim1807 said:


> Wow. India's biggest ever real estate opportunity. This will be mind blowing for sure. I hope the ground area will look good too.


The total project area is 17.5 acres out of which 7 acres will be landscaped gardens. They most probably build the towers in phases with phase I consisting of three towers.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

There will be a TRUMP TOWER as well in this project.



India101 said:


> After two failed 'Trump Towers' in the city, we already have our next:
> 
> *Can a golden skyscraper help Donald Trump finally make a profit in India?*
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing details of the Trump Tower, Pals_RGB.
However, the Trump Tower should really have it's own thread as it's construction commences.
Please let us know what you think.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

6 78fl towers next to each other?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> 6 78fl towers next to each other?


How about 7 supertalls next to each other?


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

n20 said:


> Thanks for sharing details of the Trump Tower, Pals_RGB.
> However, the Trump Tower should really have it's own thread as it's construction commences.
> Please let us know what you think.


As the forumers in the Mumbai section have already pointed out that TRUMP TOWER will be different than the other towers in this project so yeah, why not.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

n20 said:


> Thanks for sharing details of the Trump Tower, Pals_RGB.
> However, the Trump Tower should really have it's own thread as it's construction commences.
> Please let us know what you think.


Created a separate thread for Trump tower. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107918979#post107918979

Mods plz change the thread title to 78fl x 5. Thanx


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

India101 said:


> How about 7 supertalls next to each other?


Sounds even better


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

India101 said:


> How about 7 supertalls next to each other?


wow


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

The Park site at the left bottom as of August last week.



_Forum_ said:


> Source: Airpix
> 
> Looks like the excavation is started for world view tower (Inside red circle) :banana:
> As of August last week.


----------

